# Ok, I swore I wasn't going to do this....



## ShutteredEye (Mar 8, 2005)

.....but I'm just too curious not to know.

I paid $170 shipped/insured to my door for my 124G from Ebay.  The body is a bit dirty on the outside, but otherwise it seems to be in pristine shape--and the seller included a roll of film to boot.

How bad did I over pay?


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 9, 2005)

I paid about that for one from Adorama (my mom gave it to me for christmas and didn't trust ebay) and its got a crack on the focusing screen and vigenetting (which i sort of enjoy)


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 9, 2005)

That's not too bad.  They seem to go for $100 to $200.  With the ones going for more than $150 being in very good shape and/or including some accessories.


----------

